# 1969 GTO Judge Transmission



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

Was wondering what the correct color/finish should be for the clutch springs, clutch fork, and the z-bar for a 1969 Judge....Does anyone have any pics of the setup on 4 speed transmission?


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe they are all natural finishes. Bead blastem and clear em'. :cheers


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks....Next question....Do 69 Judges have rear sway bars?????


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

No, 70 and up.


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you again...We will have to remove that sway bar then. Probably put on the car when they swapped the rear ends out with a 70 Pontiac, but the original one is back in finally....One kind of last question...Are there any paint dabs or markings at all on these GTO's? I was at Goodguys in Texas last weekend and noticed a 70 Chevelle that had yellow and blue markings on the suspension parts and stripes on the drive shaft (granted the Chevelle is a year later)...And I'm used to 64-66 Mustangs and they have paint dabs, markings and stripes on them as well (depending on the factory)...Do GTO's have this and if so, what are they? Is there a guide to what colors and where they might be?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Is that 70 rear a twelve bolt? You could just put in the correct control arms.

Maybe Judge can help you out with the paint daubs. My cars not exactly a "resto" so I can't help you there. :lol:


----------



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

1969 GTO Judge First Place Frame
this site is a good guide for colors of frame, brakes, suspension, etc.


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

We have been using that site for some things but there aren't a lot of close up pics of some of the items we want to duplicate and the pics aren't that big to zoom in on...


----------

